# First Dakota Classic



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know who will be shooting when.I know the 1and 4pm lines but dont see who shoots what??????


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Dude, you answered your own question, if you shoot at 1 then you shoot before the 4 o'clock line, if you shoot at 4 then its after the 1 o'clock line. How simple is that.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Hana Pa'a said:


> Dude, you answered your own question, if you shoot at 1 then you shoot before the 4 o'clock line, if you shoot at 4 then its after the 1 o'clock line. How simple is that.


your a knucklehead.I dont see anyplace where it says what classes shoots at what time????????when you got a car load shooting 3 different classes it may be some good info to know.


----------

